# Horse's Sensory Organs



## spotty_pony (31 May 2008)

I am currently doing an Assignment for College about the Horse's Sensory Organs. But I am stuck!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Do horse's just have the 5 senses like humans or are they different? 

Here is the question: 

Design and make a poster highlighting the horses important sensory organs.  Give descriptions as to what they do.

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## lialls (31 May 2008)

Hey i had to do that too!

Yep they r the same as the human ones, Touch (skin), Sound (Ears), Smell (nose), Taste (tounge (sp)), See (eyes).

Hope that helps.x


----------



## spotty_pony (31 May 2008)

thanks!


----------

